# Going to the UNC & Duke game...



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm kind of excited but at the same time I'm not so much..LMAO


Just gonna be me and my son. We never do anything together that he likes. But that's only because he likes sports....LMAO


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

whats that???


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Football......I think...LOL


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Ihope they both loose!
GOOOOOOO TERPS!
enjoy the game though lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL i was just thinking to myself? 'now is this football... i have no idea!?!'

i am not into sports, i hope my children aren't into sports when i birth them... hahahaha.

good luck, whit!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

have fun!! enjoy the experience whether you are into it or not!!
and well i still have to root for the "Ducks", but that is out west so whatever happens....


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Have fun!I'll be watching from home.GO TARHEELS!!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I like the Tarheels... I also like the Sooner, the longhorns, and lsu and florida


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

unc duke game is way better if its a basketball game there basketball games r like the auburn alabama foot ball games i love em


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

is it in raleigh? i got a job their and will be moving there. i heard that theres alot of stuff thats really fun to do in downtown if you have free time.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I like the Tarheels... I also like the Sooner, the longhorns, and lsu and florida


OZ, may you get dirt in your eye for liking Florida! BLAH!!

ROLL TIDE!!! GO BAMA!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

GO FREAKING GATORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRS


hahahahaha you all know we're the BEST!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

intensive said:


> is it in raleigh? i got a job their and will be moving there. i heard that theres alot of stuff thats really fun to do in downtown if you have free time.


There's TONS of stuff to do in Raleigh! The game is in Chapel Hill but it's only about 20 minutes away from Raleigh. Downtown is awesome at night.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

See you in a month!!! SEC Championship!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i know i done said it but its game day


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

The game was awesome!!

UNC won 19 to 6!!!


----------

